
Buoy hopes to fight fake online health news with an artificially intelligent app - Xyzodiac
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/08/buoy-aims-to-fight-fake-online-health-news-with-an-artificially-intelligent-app/
======
harryqle
Congrats, Buoy, on a great app. This is a wonderful life saving tool that will
bring happiness to a lot of people.

------
anntho
Great app! So much better than being told you have cancer in the middle of the
night. Buoy for me!

